# "Leenni" angolul



## Muromec

Sziasztok!
Minden szótárban kerestem, de sajnos nem találtam a "leeni" szó megfelelőjét angolul. Milyen szót vagy kifejezést kellene használnom, ha azt akarom mondani például hogy: "Leetted a pólódat ketchuppal"?


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Én sem tudtam lefordítani, ezért megkérdeztem az angol fórumon, a szituáció körülírásával.

Úgy tűnik, nincs ilyen ige az angolban.


----------



## Muromec

Megnéztem az angol fórumot én is! Szerintem a "to drop food on" jó lesz. Köszönöm szépen a segítségedet!


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, én is megerősíthetem: to drop food on your clothes (shirt, sweater, etc.)


----------

